# Wacom table difficulties

## depontius

I'm trying to install a Wacom USB tablet, and not getting very far.  What's odd is that it seems to work, then disconnects.  My /var/log/messages gets filled with this kind of stuff:

```
Jul 12 12:55:02 kimon kernel: [7275977.705361] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input106

Jul 12 12:55:02 kimon kernel: [7275978.160457] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 107

Jul 12 12:55:03 kimon kernel: [7275978.604421] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 108

Jul 12 12:55:03 kimon kernel: [7275978.726402] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

Jul 12 12:55:03 kimon kernel: [7275978.726416] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jul 12 12:55:03 kimon kernel: [7275978.726426] usb 1-1.3: Product: PTZ-630

Jul 12 12:55:03 kimon kernel: [7275978.726434] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Tablet

Jul 12 12:55:03 kimon kernel: [7275978.728952] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input107

Jul 12 12:55:03 kimon kernel: [7275979.184365] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 108

Jul 12 12:55:04 kimon kernel: [7275979.628346] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 109

Jul 12 12:55:04 kimon kernel: [7275979.752325] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

Jul 12 12:55:04 kimon kernel: [7275979.752339] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jul 12 12:55:04 kimon kernel: [7275979.752350] usb 1-1.3: Product: PTZ-630

Jul 12 12:55:04 kimon kernel: [7275979.752358] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Tablet

Jul 12 12:55:04 kimon kernel: [7275979.754970] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input108

Jul 12 12:55:04 kimon kernel: [7275980.208298] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 109

Jul 12 12:55:05 kimon kernel: [7275980.650270] usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 110

Jul 12 12:55:05 kimon kernel: [7275980.772253] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00b1

Jul 12 12:55:05 kimon kernel: [7275980.772268] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jul 12 12:55:05 kimon kernel: [7275980.772279] usb 1-1.3: Product: PTZ-630

Jul 12 12:55:05 kimon kernel: [7275980.772286] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Tablet

Jul 12 12:55:05 kimon kernel: [7275980.774836] input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input109

Jul 12 12:55:05 kimon kernel: [7275981.104234] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 110
```

Notice that it appears to connect OK, then disconnects, then goes on to the next /dev/input number and does it again ... ad infinitum.

Any clues?

----------

